# I Hate Deer Hunting



## SWAT Hunter (Sep 22, 2011)

perchyanker said:


> I am here to tell you that grouse were in like every woods I entered. Bigtime over the last few years. I hate them birds the scare the $**t out of me!


Yeah... They scare the $**t out of me everytime too.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

perchyanker said:


> I hate them birds the scare the $**t out of me!


 i was coming out of the woods and one took off 10ft from me. i almost wet my pants!! and i never knew i could get my gun up that fast. lol


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I've had more bad experiences with deer gun hunters than anything else. I just basically had opening day and the second day ruined because of tresspassing and shooting after hours. Granted, in my mind they're not really hunters. I also hear more after hour shooting duck hunting. OK,....I really dislike non-hunters hunting.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I like to kill deer for the same reason i like to kill birds..........cause i like to eat 'em


----------

